# Kuiu discount code?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking to finally pull the trigger on buying some nice gear, anybody have a link they can send me with the 20%off discount?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Cheapcake! I didn't think attorneys used discount codes!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm almost positive they don't do the 20% off coupons any more. I shared a bunch of those last fall and I think they got tired of giving away free money. I might be able to find a $15 or $25 off of a $200 order somewhere, because they did give me some of those coupons. However, they are having a sale right now (which will be a much better deal then a coupon) so if the items you are looking for are included in that sale, I'd order ASAP.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks swamp, I was hoping to double down and get some serious bargains but looks like I'll just have to accept the pretty good sale prices as is!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Johnny, I'm pretty sure that they don't allow coupons to be combined with the sale, so take advantage of it while you can! And if you do need one of those coupons mentioned above, let me know and I'll try to dig through my emails and find one. Your best bet will be the current sale though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I ran the charges right after my last post. Still came out with some pretty great savings off regular price so no complaints. I just went with the Yukon jacket and pants and will figure out base layers through trial and error this fall. I just knew I needed better rain gear, emphasised by the deluges I fished through on the Kenai last week!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> will figure out base layers through trial and error this fall


The zip off bottoms are great, no more hopping around trying to get boots back on or field stripping.


----------

